# :: ECS Tuning :: TT Concert II radios on severe discount!!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS Tuning is offering new Concert II radios for *36.95* - 92% off!!!
Replace your broken, fried, or poor sounding Concert II with a new unit today!
Click here for ordering and shipping info

Also, you can add Ipod connectivity to your new Concert II radio via Dice or Phatnoise!
Click here for Ipod Adapter Ordering Info





_Modified by [email protected] at 4:23 PM 3/2/2010_


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im assuming it plays friendly with a concert I swap setup?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

My understanding is no. Need a can-bus adaptor or some features do not work and it auto shuts off after 60 minutes.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

No it will not swap from a Concert I. We are selling these as straight replacements.
Though there is talk of adapters that will allow you to swap up to the next model. We do not carry them though.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Do I need to recode this if I already have a Concert II or does it plug right in? All of our preset buttons have the black coming off and I would love to replace the unit....

Sean


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anyone know where I can get this adapter to swap out my Concert I and put this Concert II in?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_Do I need to recode this if I already have a Concert II or does it plug right in? All of our preset buttons have the black coming off and I would love to replace the unit....

Sean

If you already have the concert II this should be a straight plug and play operation since the radios are already setup for the TT.


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can this work with a 97 a4


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (Rosco-gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rosco-gti* »_can this work with a 97 a4 

No idea but it doesn't really matter since those radios are no longer available on ECS site.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

cant believe i only just saw this now.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (winTTer)*

How do I know if I have a concert 1 or 2? Mine looks exactly like that.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Indeed everyone, we are sold out now. Thank you for all the orders, and if we get some more I will post them up!


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Glad I bought two when I had the chance!
For anyone wanting to replace their Symphony I, this site: http://nsxjr.com/downloads.html
has some interesting how-tos on setting up the can-bus wires from the cluster to the radio. A couple of repair wires from the stealership and full operation looks like a possibility.
Yes, I know they're showing a B5. The electrical is pretty much the same for our TTs- they might use a VW chassis, but electrically, they're all Audi.








ECS, any chance we can get a retrofit kit with some of those repair wires? I can supply the part numbers...


_Modified by benzboyracer at 9:02 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (benzboyracer)*

Sure would be! Have you done the swap already?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Attention TT owners, we've got more radios in stock now, at a different price, but in stock!
We also now carry Dice iPod integration!!!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What is the "different" price?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

WTF ECS. This is the 4th time you've done this.
Have concert IIs at crazy cheap prices... people order them (including me) to have their orders canceled and find out that you don't have them and 'will never be able to get any ever'.
Then later you get them back in stock. Same exact concert II head unit just a slightly different part number. Same scenario of people scrambling to buy them only to have their orders canceled.
I got suckered three times and last time I talked to you guys on the phone as you were canceling my order I asked if you were going to pull the same trick again and magically have headunits and you said you would never ever ever get any more in stock.
And here they are again.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Well its a dog-eat-dog world out there. We've sold 85 of these so far. So long as we can continue to order them they will be available on a first come first serve basis. They are a slightly different revision from before, hence the price difference.
Also, these fit from VIN 8N-4-017401 and up, the split is in 2004 model year.
I don't think I've ever said we'd "never ever ever" get more in. In an infinite universe with an infinite amount of time an infinite number of possibilities may occur. We always have a chance at getting more in. I'm sorry if we've caused you any stress, but think about the 85 people who got clearance radios so far! They are really happy! If you place an order right now, you have good odds that it won't get canceled.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I didn't say you specifically, but the person who called me the last three times to tell me my order had been canceled. THAT person told me that the concert II head units were done and ECS would never get anymore in.
I'm pretty sure if I ordered one right now... someone would call me in a couple of days and I'd hear the same story all over again.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I've read in other forums the same thing happening. When I saw this update yesterday I logged in and had one ready to check out, but got bogged down in the research looking for how to wire/rewire the connector behind the cluster and the plug itself. I found some over-involved writeups, and one simple writeup for the A6, but no confirmation or a DIY for the simple rewire for the TT so I'm holding out. I'll be damned if I spend $100-150 on an emulator to use a <$50 radio.


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you still have the radio? I need one but I'm not seeing it on ECS website.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yes, just click the link at the top of the page, or click this link. They are still available.


----------



## raidendb (Jul 25, 2008)

says "no longer available"







can't add to cart or something.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sorry mates, last one sold last night. Thank you for the orders!


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:33 AM 3/8/2010_


----------

